# Help! Foreign Body Finger Nail



## MsMaddy (Jul 23, 2008)

Can Anyone Help Me With This?  We Had A Pt Came In For 
Finger Nail Was Puncture By A Sewing Machine Needle. Pt Looked 
Away While Sewing And Pt Finer Went Under The Needle. 
The Dr Raised The Finger Nail And Then Cut About Half Way Down  
And Looked For A Broken Needle Under Finger Nail, Instead He
Found The Thread And He Removed It.  The Doctor Used As Dx
Pain In Hand And For Procedure Wrote Removal Of Foreign Body Of Finger. Please Give A Procedure Code. 


Thank You All In Advance


----------



## eswaran (Jul 24, 2008)

*Removal Of Foreign Body Of Finger*

Take Cpt 26080 is removal of foreign body removal finger .


----------



## mbort (Jul 24, 2008)

26080 is for an actual arthrotomy.  By your description I think that the 26080 is too extensive.  Please look at 10120 so see if it meets your needs and documentation.


----------



## FTessaBartels (Jul 24, 2008)

*Not 26080*

I agree w/ mbort ... 26080 is in the joint, so that is not the correct code.
Can't tell from your description ... did he avulse the nail plate?  
Look at 11730 and 10120 to see if either of them fits what was documented.

F Tessa Bartels, CPC


----------

